# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  مشاوره برای پروژه سازمانی

## hharddy

سلام
 از دوستانی که سابقه کار روی پروژه های بزرگ جاوایی دارند ممنون میشم اگر کسی هست اعلام بکنه من چندتا سوال و مشورت کوتاه داشتم.
در واقع در ابتدا قرار بود یک نرم افزاری خریداری بشه از یک شرکت که مشکلاتی به وجود آمد در حال بررسی زمان و هزینه هستیم که ببینیم برای این پروژه چه تعداد نیرو و زمان نیاز هست تا توسط شرکت خودمون انجام بشه.

----------


## ali-baba

سلام
ببخشید که خیلی دیر جواب میدم...
ولی اگه هنوز سوالی هست بفرمایید.
باتشکر

----------

